# Pakistan vs England



## Dan2501 (Oct 13, 2015)

First Test started today. Solid start for Pakistan - 98-1 in the 2nd session, though Hafeez was dropped early by Bell. England's XI looks a strong one. As suspected Moeen is in as an opener, and Rashid comes in as a second spinner. So we're lining up:

Cook
Moeen
Bell 
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler
Rashid
Broad
Wood
Anderson

Hopefully we'll pick up a few wickets in this session and not allow these two to get big scores. Really want Rashid to go well in this series, been wanting him in the side for a while, so it's good to see him getting a go.


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			First Test started today. Solid start for Pakistan - 98-1 in the 2nd session, though Hafeez was dropped early by Bell. England's XI looks a strong one. As suspected Moeen is in as an opener, and Rashid comes in as a second spinner. So we're lining up:

Cook
Moeen
Bell 
Root
Bairstow
Stokes
Buttler
Rashid
Broad
Wood
Anderson

*Hopefully we'll pick up a few wickets in this session and not allow these two to get big scores*. Really want Rashid to go well in this series, been wanting him in the side for a while, so it's good to see him getting a go.
		
Click to expand...

Another wicket taken...and then reversed. Criminal no-ball from Broad. Chances are often scarce for seamers on these wickets.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah pretty poor from Broad. No excuse really. Both of these should be gone. Can't afford to miss chances on these decks.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 13, 2015)

Who's idea was it to put Ian Bell at slip?


----------



## Piece (Oct 13, 2015)

Time to ring the Bell :mmm:

Big runs from him required!


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 13, 2015)

Needs about 150 to break even.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2015)

Looked a real slow flat track from what i saw, lets hope when England bat they don't make it look like a 5th day raging turner


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 14, 2015)

This is going well. What worries me most is the commentators moaning about the pitch being flat and a "batsmans paradise" before we've batted on it. They'll soon change their tune when Pakistan get it ripping and spinning and bowl us out for under 200.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 14, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			This is going well. What worries me most is the commentators moaning about the pitch being flat and a "batsmans paradise" before we've batted on it. *They'll soon change their tune when Pakistan get it ripping and spinning and bowl us out for under 200.*

Click to expand...

I dont think they'll even have to turn the ball. England's batsmen have been unable to play slow bowling for some time now (probably since the last time they were in the UAE) let alone decent spin bowling.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I dont think they'll even have to turn the ball. England's batsmen have been unable to play slow bowling for some time now (probably since the last time they were in the UAE) let alone decent spin bowling.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear. Only another 467 runs to get. At least we've not lost a wicket yet.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 15, 2015)

Cook looking absolutely gun this morning. Making it look easy, especially compared to Bell who's looking terrible.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 15, 2015)

This match is utterly uninspiring. Dead pitches are killing test matches. The ones in the WI were awful, we produce some stinkers in this country and here comes another. The ICC needs to encourage wickets with life in them. At the moment we are driving people into the hands of 20:20. Bring on the pace and bounce of S.Africa.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 15, 2015)

Ton up for Cookeh. WAG.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 15, 2015)

Kudos to Cook and Bell. Certainly didn't think Bell had it in him anymore. 

Admittedly it appears that the wicket is a batsman's paradise but when one considers scoreboard pressure and England's problems playing spin bowling then its a decent achievement thus far.


----------



## Piece (Oct 15, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Kudos to Cook and Bell. Certainly didn't think Bell had it in him anymore. 

Admittedly it appears that the wicket is a batsman's paradise but when one considers scoreboard pressure and England's problems playing spin bowling then its a decent achievement thus far.
		
Click to expand...

Cook was excellent today. Bell was very scratchy on a dead wicket. Still, better to score a crappy 63 than a fluent 25


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 15, 2015)

Is it? I know what I'd rather watch


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2015)

Records continue to fall for Cook. Longest innings by an England captain (beating Atherton's famous innings against SA), now scored a hundred in every country. Looks like he could bat all week on this deck, could get a massive score. He has that unique ability among England batsman to really kick on and make the most of a start when he gets in on a flat deck. Not been easy for him, it's a turgid deck and not easy to score (unless you're Joe Root) so it's a fine effort. Reckon he can beat Sachin's record?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2015)

The BBC sport website are running a great theme this morning where people are posting what they would rather watch than this test match. Some great pictures of dull things that are more exciting than this sleep inducer. Not the players fault, the pitch should be condemned.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2015)

Spinners 0/498 from 151 overs on this deck. Would have got good odds on it being that many runs before a wicket for a spinner in the UAE.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2015)

Remember when Cook was written off - class opening bat


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 16, 2015)

Cook is world class. He's been through enough lean patches and come through them that anyone writing him off next time he has a lean spot needs their brain examining. Cook could easily pass Sachin if he stays fit and hungry to score runs. Had more runs than him at 30, and if he plays as many matches as Sachin he could be the highest run scorer ever.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 16, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Records continue to fall for Cook. Longest innings by an England captain (beating Atherton's famous innings against SA), now scored a hundred in every country. Looks like he could bat all week on this deck, could get a massive score. He has that unique ability among England batsman to really kick on and make the most of a start when he gets in on a flat deck. Not been easy for him, it's a turgid deck and not easy to score (unless you're Joe Root) so it's a fine effort. *Reckon he can beat Sachin's record?*

Click to expand...

Numerically, possibly. In other aspects, no.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Numerically, possibly. In other aspects, no.
		
Click to expand...

When it comes to records there is nothing else bar numerical ?!


----------



## Piece (Oct 16, 2015)

Well played Cook on a brilliant knock. Shame it shouldn't have ended with an obvious no ball from the spinner. It's time the ICC looked at this problem of continuously failing to spot no balls.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Oct 16, 2015)

if anybody suffers insomnia then get yourself a copy of this test ,ye gods its boring.
 what is the betting the next pitch will be just as flat and the cricket the same.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 16, 2015)

Piece said:



			Well played Cook on a brilliant knock. Shame it shouldn't have ended with an obvious no ball from the spinner. It's time the ICC looked at this problem of continuously failing to spot no balls.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the umpire fell asleep?! Its not been the most absorbing of tests.


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 17, 2015)

Game on! Pakistan 3/2


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2015)

Getting a bit interesting. Pakistan 7 down, 93 runs ahead with a minimum of 24 overs remaining. (22 if there's a change of innings)

England realistically need to take the final 3 wickets in the next 5 overs or so.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2015)

8 down now.....


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2015)

Pakistan all out! Rashid takes 2 off of 2 for a 5-fer. What a turnaround from the first innings for him. 

England need 99 off of 19 overs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

England now 3 down and 13 odd overs left. 64 needed. Could get squeaky bum time although think the light will win


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2015)

Well England gave it a good go before the light, or lack of it, intervened. At least there was an exciting end to a fairly dull test. Fair play to Adil Rashid for picking up a 5-fer after such a mauling in the first innings. Lets hope the second test is played on a slightly more interesting track.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

Some rather obvious delaying tactics by the Pakistani fielders probably cost at least 10-15 minutes which could have made all the difference. Still I've no doubt England would have done the same


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Well England gave it a good go before the light, or lack of it, intervened. At least there was an exciting end to a fairly dull test. Fair play to Adil Rashid for picking up a 5-fer after such a mauling in the first innings. Lets hope the second test is played on a slightly more interesting track.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree re Rashid. Showed good character and no little skill to bowl so well in the second innings.

Think he might be first bowler in tests to take nought for 100 plus in the first innings, and then take five in the second. A reasonable Aussie legspinner took 1 for 150 in his first test. Whatever happened to Shane Warne ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Totally agree re Rashid. Showed good character and no little skill to bowl so well in the second innings.

Think he might be first bowler in tests to take nought for 100 plus in the first innings, and then take five in the second. A reasonable Aussie legspinner took 1 for 150 in his first test. Whatever happened to Shane Warne ?

Click to expand...

Amazing that the media were slating Rashid 

Twitter is amusing - seems that the reason why we didn't win was Cook scoring too slowly and KP not playing :rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 17, 2015)

Thought Cook was majestic. I blame the Pakistani team for their deliberately slow tactics. Another 15 minutes of play and we'd have won that. There has to be something in the laws or brought in. Of course it was the same with Monty Pansear and the Aussies a few years back


----------



## Tongo (Oct 17, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Thought Cook was majestic*. I blame the Pakistani team for their deliberately slow tactics. Another 15 minutes of play and we'd have won that. There has to be something in the laws or brought in. Of course it was the same with Monty Pansear and the Aussies a few years back
		
Click to expand...

Kudos to him for recognising certain players limitations with regard to quick scoring and changing the batting order for the second innings. I dont think that would have happened 18 months ago.


----------



## richart (Oct 17, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Kudos to him for recognising certain players limitations with regard to quick scoring and changing the batting order for the second innings. I dont think that would have happened 18 months ago.
		
Click to expand...

 No, he just wanted to protect his average.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 17, 2015)

And Cook does now get his name on the legendary Abu Dhabi Pavillion Honours board.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 26, 2015)

Well England got a lot closer to saving the game than i thought they would, so fair play to them for that. The lack of runs from anyone other than Cook and Root is beginning to tell though.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 3, 2015)

England making good progress this morning despite losing Taylor and Bairstow early. Pleased for Taylor that he's come in and done well. Also good to see Samit Patel making some runs as I didn't think he had it in him at test level.


----------



## Piece (Nov 3, 2015)

Interesting position at c.o.p. England seemer bowling well yet the spinners can't tie down an end. Admittedly not helped by continually leaking singles in order to protect their bad balls. Bit odd from Cook. A few early wickets and we're in, but chasing more that 200 and we're done.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 3, 2015)

they lost the initiative by only getting 70 in front, if the had managed to get maybe 170 we had a chance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 3, 2015)

Depends on the first session tomorrow. A couple of early wickets and we'll be in with a shout. If they crack on and get to post a decent total of 300+ in front I think we can be in trouble


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ian Bell's closing in breaking the record for the most Test scores of 1 or less in year while Kevin Pietersen is out in South Africa (where England are next month) hitting 115* from 66 balls. #JustSaying


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Ian Bell's closing in breaking the record for the most Test scores of 1 or less in year while Kevin Pietersen is out in South Africa (where England are next month) hitting 115* from 66 balls. #JustSaying
		
Click to expand...

Wonder how much he is getting paid - Big Bash next then onto IPL then the one in Bangladesh then Windies - chasing the dollar #JustSaying


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 4, 2015)

Chasing the dollar because it's his only option. Has never picked T20 comps over England.

BTW, if you're a fan of batting, watch the highlights of his knock. Sublime hitting.

http://www.skysports.com/cricket/ne...etersen-hits-hundred-for-dolphins-in-ram-slam


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 4, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Chasing the dollar because it's his only option. Has never picked T20 comps over England.

BTW, if you're a fan of batting, watch the highlights of his knock. Sublime hitting.

http://www.skysports.com/cricket/ne...etersen-hits-hundred-for-dolphins-in-ram-slam

Click to expand...

His time has gone - time to move on now and let him globetrot and do what he loves doing - playing for money 

His interview the other week showed how England are better off without him


----------



## Tongo (Nov 5, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Ian Bell's closing in breaking the record for the most Test scores of 1 or less in year while Kevin Pietersen is out in South Africa (where England are next month) hitting 115* from 66 balls. #JustSaying
		
Click to expand...

Pietersen isn't the answer anymore. He is now just going from one T20 comp to the next spouting his mouth off on any issue going. (The day-night tests being the latest subject) James Taylor is the long term replacement for Bell and, in reality, should replace Bell for the SA series. Ultimately, England are 1 batsman short in the top 5 (if / when Bell goes), possibly 2 as Moeen isn't an opener, but bringing in KP isn't worth it.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 5, 2015)

Big session for England, to use a well worn clichÃ©. If England are to win then Cook, Root and Taylor will need to score most of the runs. Can't seen anyone else doing it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Big session for England, to use a well worn clichÃ©. If England are to win then Cook, Root and Taylor will need to score most of the runs. Can't seen anyone else doing it.
		
Click to expand...

Root and Taylor both out for a combined 8


----------



## Tongo (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Root and Taylor both out for a combined 8 

Click to expand...

That'll teach me to check Cricinfo first! 

Good to see Bairstow and Patel dug in to support their captain as well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Tongo said:



			That'll teach me to check Cricinfo first! 

Good to see Bairstow and Patel dug in to support their captain as well. 

Click to expand...

Bairstow was a poor shot , Patel was abit unlucky - bounce is all over the place. Cook and Rashid dug in well so far


----------



## Tongo (Nov 5, 2015)

In all likelihood England are going to lose this test and the series but they have acquitted themselves far better than last time in the UAE. England's problems at the moment are that they are 1 opener light, 1 middle order batsman light, without a decent wicket-keeper and the spin department, unsurprisingly, is still fairly bare. 

They've done well for a team in transition and with not much else to choose from other than the personnel already out in the UAE. 

I'm sure the press will go overboard and Boycott will come out with his apocalyptic summary whilst blathering on about in his day!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Tongo said:



			In all likelihood England are going to lose this test and the series but they have acquitted themselves far better than last time in the UAE. England's problems at the moment are that they are 1 opener light, 1 middle order batsman light, without a decent wicket-keeper and the spin department, unsurprisingly, is still fairly bare. 

They've done well for a team in transition and with not much else to choose from other than the personnel already out in the UAE. 

I'm sure the press will go overboard and Boycott will come out with his apocalyptic summary whilst blathering on about in his day!
		
Click to expand...

Agree in regards Opener 

I would like to see Ali moved down and Taylor at Three 
WK - Think Buttler behind the stumps has been very good - no issues with that - the problem has been his batting. Bairstow in this test missed a crucial stumping but solid with the bat first innings. Buttler should come back and possibly Bairstow in the middle order. Patel well shouldnt be able to bowl another ball in test cricket - never good enough. But its not all bad - very unlucky in the first test and nearly got away with in the second - shame we never won a toss. Could have been different then


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2015)

Woke up expecting a good chase... Looks like it will be all over by the time I submit this post!

I think we've done well in this series. Just pockets of time in 2nd and 3rd test where we've failed to perform and it has cost us. Toss has been a factor, but not a big one.

Bell time should be up. He is stuck on the crease and it being found out. Agree that Taylor is his natural replacement. Ali is clinging on - not an opener and not good enough as spinner. Patel - if he's our new answer as the all rounder, then I'm still available . Rashid has promise. Buttler I'm not keen on - his batting isn't up to it at present. We've got a decent side, with, I think, at least two, if not three, slots available to be nailed down. We'll have our chance for revenge next summer v Pakistan, on hopefully seaming wickets! SA next...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 5, 2015)

Piece said:



			Woke up expecting a good chase... Looks like it will be all over by the time I submit this post!

I think we've done well in this series. Just pockets of time in 2nd and 3rd test where we've failed to perform and it has cost us. Toss has been a factor, but not a big one.

Bell time should be up. He is stuck on the crease and it being found out. Agree that Taylor is his natural replacement. Ali is clinging on - not an opener and not good enough as spinner. Patel - if he's our new answer as the all rounder, then I'm still available . Rashid has promise. Buttler I'm not keen on - his batting isn't up to it at present. We've got a decent side, with, I think, at least two, if not three, slots available to be nailed down. We'll have our chance for revenge next summer v Pakistan, on hopefully seaming wickets! SA next...

Click to expand...

I cant see them dropping Bell for SA though - he has a decent record against them and does better with the ball coming on to him. Next summer i would expect Taylor to move up to three - unless they bomb him out again.

Certainly need an opener - who ? Well i still would bring Compton back but dont think that will happen and expect Hales to be given a chance and then when they see his natural game isnt suited as an opener in tests they will bomb him out as well.


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I cant see them dropping Bell for SA though - he has a decent record against them and does better with the ball coming on to him. Next summer i would expect Taylor to move up to three - unless they bomb him out again.

Certainly need an opener - who ? Well i still would bring Compton back but dont think that will happen and expect Hales to be given a chance and then when they see his natural game isnt suited as an opener in tests they will bomb him out as well.
		
Click to expand...

Opener candidates are slim. Hales I was all for but there's still doubt over his technique at test level. Agree that he's next in line though. Compton is a 'gooder' choice as any. I didn't think Robson or Lyth were up to it, Carberry a bit flakey. Door is open for someone...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2015)

Piece said:



			Opener candidates are slim. Hales I was all for but there's still doubt over his technique at test level. Agree that he's next in line though. Compton is a 'gooder' choice as any. I didn't think Robson or Lyth were up to it, Carberry a bit flakey. Door is open for someone...
		
Click to expand...

Luther looked out of his depth. Trouble is there doesn't seem much out there ready to step up. Compton must be worth a go


----------



## Tongo (Nov 14, 2015)

Good result for England yesterday. Pleased for Alex Hales as its been a difficult start to his ODI career. Hopefully this will give him some confidence.


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bairstow was a poor shot , Patel was abit unlucky - bounce is all over the place. Cook and Rashid dug in well so far
		
Click to expand...

What is your knowledge about cricket , what standard did you play at or are you a test batsman at cricket as well ....................EYC


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2015)

For the record , i played in the Lancashire leagues , batted 3 or 4 , later open the batting , all my centuries except one was as an opening bat .......................what was yours LP


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2015)

JCW said:



			For the record , i played in the Lancashire leagues , batted 3 or 4 , later open the batting , all my centuries except one was as an opening bat .......................what was yours LP
		
Click to expand...

What are you talking about ?!


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What are you talking about ?!
		
Click to expand...

Cricket , you passing comments about batting , what you know about batsmanship , just a simple request


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2015)

JCW said:



			Cricket , you passing comments about batting , what you know about batsmanship , just a simple request
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I didn't realise everyone had to add their qualifications when commenting on a sport. So I'll give it a miss what I have or haven't done in cricket.


----------



## JCW (Nov 14, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I didn't realise everyone had to add their qualifications when commenting on a sport. So I'll give it a miss what I have or haven't done in cricket.
		
Click to expand...

I have notink to say or add .......................EYG


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 14, 2015)

JCW said:



			I have notink to say or add .......................EYG
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2015)

JCW said:



			For the record , i played in the Lancashire leagues , batted 3 or 4 , later open the batting , all my centuries except one was as an opening bat .......................what was yours LP
		
Click to expand...

Good cricket sir.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

Very calm composed mature innings from both Taylor and Buttler today - Buttler needed it as well. Crisp clever hitting and playing the ball on its own merit. 

Good all round performance from England and looking at tidy one day team


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very calm composed mature innings from both Taylor and Buttler today - Buttler needed it as well. Crisp clever hitting and playing the ball on its own merit. 

Good all round performance from England and looking at tidy one day team
		
Click to expand...

Been a dominant performance today. Very impressed


----------



## Tongo (Nov 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very calm composed mature innings from both Taylor and Buttler today - Buttler needed it as well. Crisp clever hitting and playing the ball on its own merit. 

Good all round performance from England and looking at tidy one day team
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Been a dominant performance today. Very impressed
		
Click to expand...


Indeed. Taylor showing that he has the talent for international cricket and Buttler getting some much needed runs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 17, 2015)

All these awards are absolute nonsense?!?

Smart award of the match

Colourful award of the match 

Outstanding performance of the match 

Man of the match award ?!

What tripe


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2015)

I loved the way a lot of the Pakistani fans buggered off out the stadium when England got to 150 for 4, have then never seen England play before??? two quick wickets would have changed the outcome at that stage.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2015)

JCW said:



			What is your knowledge about cricket , what standard did you play at or are you a test batsman at cricket as well ....................EYC
		
Click to expand...

Thats just like saying that Arsene Wenger shouldn't give his opinions on the champions league, having never won it, despite trying for many,many years.........:whoo:


----------



## Piece (Nov 19, 2015)

Touring team to SA announced.

Bell dropped. Not unexpected as he's been in very poor form with the bat and catching.

Compton recalled. Interesting and deserved. Let's hope he's given a run or Hales is. Ali to drop down order I guess.

Ballance recalled. I hope his technique is significantly improved otherwise he's a walking wicket.

Patel as spin option. Oh dear.

Rashid dropped. Shame. Was hoping he's the future of spin but they say the tracks in SA mean two spinners unlikely . Much prefer Rashid than Patel.

Chance for the other seemers on tour to grab places next to Broad and Anderson. Footitt and Jordan make the plane but hard to shift Stokes and Woakes is in form. Will they select all rounders or dedicated bowlers?

Buttler a bit lucky in my opinion to make the squad. Last ODI may have saved him.

I wonder what our cricket expert JCW makes of the squad, especially the opener situation?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2015)

They are worried about Hales technique against the best opening attack in the world on fast wickets. Compton is a steady player with a sound technique. They may start with Hales but if he keeps fishing outside off stump then Compton is ready to step in. Good decision in my eyes.

Ballance. Iffy technique, no front foot movement but it worked before so worth trying him again. Likes to accumulate runs which is no bad thing.

Bell - Had to go. Good career but he has reached the end

Spin - The cupboard is bare. Taking Patel is slightly defensive as he adds another batsman to the ranks. Rashid lacks control but Patel can offer some. Hopefully we will see Rashid again but he needs to stop bowling so many 4 balls.

Buttler - My pet annoyance. England haven't picked their best wicket keeper for 20 years, they aren't going to change now. Buttler or Bairstow, neither are test class glove men but their runs, or perceived runs get them in. Buttler has to have a good series. He needs to remember why he was picked in the first place and it wasn't to block the ball.

I think we will get whupped out there.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 19, 2015)

Ballance has got in cos there isn't anybody else challenging the batting order. 

Dropping Bell is a good decision. Taylor has shown he is his natural replacement. 

Spin isn't really going to be an issue in SA. 

Buttler: well England and wicket-keepers is fast becoming cricket's odd couple. 

I think England can feel confident over this series. SA's attack is nowhere near as potent as a few years back. And their batting line-up is distinctly mediocre Amla and AB aside. Those two will be the key wickets for England. 

SA will probably edge it but I don't think it'll be a thrashing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2015)

I hope you are right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2015)

Spin won't be king in SA and a good pace attack vital. My concern would be getting SA twice on some pitches especially if some of their batsmen get a start. I think it'll be a good marker on how well the squad are moving forward.


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2015)

Piece said:



			Buttler a bit lucky in my opinion to make the squad. Last ODI may have saved him.
		
Click to expand...

An unbelievable innings! :whoo: Ton off 46 balls in the latest ODI. An exhibition of clean hitting. :clap:

Back on form! :thup:


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 20, 2015)

Easily the best ODi batsman we've ever had. Now holds the record for the 3 fastest ODi hundreds for an England batsman. 46 balls today, 61 against Sri Lanka at Lords and 66 against New Zealand at Edgbaston. What a player he is.


----------



## Piece (Nov 20, 2015)

Second 50 in 16 balls....


----------



## Tongo (Nov 20, 2015)

Outrageous stuff from Buttler! 

Who needs Kevin Pietersen?! :whoo:


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 20, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Who needs Kevin Pietersen?! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

England don't need him, but surely you'd want him in the T20 squad on current form?


----------



## Tongo (Nov 20, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			England don't need him, but surely you'd want him in the T20 squad on current form?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly. But England have to squeeze Hales, Roy, Morgan, Buttler, Ali and Root into a top 6 so it'd be a question of where to squeeze him in. Plus he's been flaying sub-standard attacks rather than international attacks.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 20, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			England don't need him, but surely you'd want him in the T20 squad on current form?
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't want him anywhere near the squad in any form - he is poison and old news for England


----------



## richart (Nov 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Wouldn't want him anywhere near the squad in any form - he is poison and old news for England
		
Click to expand...

 The case of an individual thinking they are bigger than the team.

Really good to see the youngsters do so well. Top six look pretty good. Need to find at least one really quick strike bowler, but with Willey batting at 10 certainly a strong batting line up.


----------



## Tongo (Nov 21, 2015)

richart said:



			The case of an individual thinking they are bigger than the team.

Really good to see the youngsters do so well. Top six look pretty good. Need to find at least one really quick strike bowler, but with Willey batting at 10 certainly a strong batting line up.
		
Click to expand...

And Stokes to come back as well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2015)

Fantastic ODI series win. Dominant batting performance yesterday but we need to keep the momentum going. Still worried about the test side and their repeated ability to collapse when batting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

As good as hitting as it is by Afridi is shocking bowling from Woakes again by giving him pace. Take the pace of it -


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Poor length bowling - full tosses being chucked down and dispatched


----------



## Tongo (Nov 27, 2015)

Cracking close finish even is England's bowling is a bit lacking!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Was a good finish but we need someone to bowl at the death - it isn't Woakes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Cracking close finish even is England's bowling is a bit lacking!
		
Click to expand...

Too close for comfort and we need to be closing these out easier


----------



## Tongo (Nov 27, 2015)

I would say that with no Finn, Stokes or Wood that England are doing rather well to be 2-0 up in this series. And Morgan didnt play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 27, 2015)

Tongo said:



			I would say that with no Finn, Stokes or Wood that England are doing rather well to be 2-0 up in this series. And Morgan didnt play.
		
Click to expand...

Bar the quick fire 24 from Afridi - England have been in control in both games. Looks a good solid squad for the WC


----------



## Tongo (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bar the quick fire 24 from Afridi - England have been in control in both games. Looks a good solid squad for the WC
		
Click to expand...

Scoring well against the spin bowlers would be my only concern, particularly as next year's tournament is in India. Although from what i remember last time round it was England's bowling that let them down.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 27, 2015)

Tongo said:



			Scoring well against the spin bowlers would be my only concern, particularly as next year's tournament is in India. Although from what i remember last time round it was England's bowling that let them down.
		
Click to expand...

A valid point given the venue. Are we good enough to score heavily from top quality spinners on favourable wickets? Have we got someone we'd consider good enough to tie opposition batsmen down. I think you have to like what is happening at the moment and they are winning without what I think is their strongest side which has to be good


----------

